# I DID IT!! I visited BB and got myself a machine and grinder



## Nobodysdriving

I did it I did it!

I visited Claudette at BB's and it was great just like everyone says







YAY

she made me an espresso first on the Verona then an EMC HX (same coffee same grinder/grind)

I DEFINITELY could tell the difference!

the one made in the Verona (DB with rotary) was definitely 'creamier' more 'velvety'

that was it, I was in LOVE with a 'prosumer' machine DB/Rotary pump and E61 group-head

















Claudette was definitely very impartial and did NOT push me towards one machine or another, she always let me decide one way or another.

I originally wanted a Duetto III then the Verona was introduced to me here on the forum (also a great machine), I read the reviews, I knew the differences, had a chat with Claudette about certain things (ie pump on top of motor on Duetto etc).

She then told me I had to go with what was 'in my heart'...which was the Duetto! so I got that!!!

I have also decided I had to buy the best grinder I could afford as I really do not want to upgrade again....so I bought the Olympus 75E with titanium burrs....

which brings me to one question: how many beans do I grind before I make myself a coffee??







(you know...to season it....I put through it 500gr so far, how much more??







)

here is a link to see photos by the way:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/93uu0hsk45xs2qc/AADQed0HI1WDwqxV7LLocQEba?dl=0

I got home and my son was not here to help me so I brought up the 'beasts' on my own up to the 2nd floor (I live in a 2nd floor flat, no lift!!!), the machine feels like it weighs a ton but I did it (took me half hour), guess I was 'desperate'!!!

PS thank you DanC for your in-depth reviews, it was thanks to you I have considered the Olympus, I also paid a deep thought as to whether to go for the Verona or the Duetto, but I guess the 'Neapolitan' in me had to buy from 'relatives' (the Izzo is from near Naples you see and my father was born there HAHAHAHAHAHA)








*joke* I really did prefer it. I made a couple of coffees on it at BBs and I knew I loved it









thank you to all other members who have helped me and contributed to my other thread where I was 'considering' buying this machine, much much appreciated everyone's input and kindness, you are all very nice.

now I am off to learn how to be a better 'barista'







PS actually it was DEAD EASY making an excellent 'shot' with this machine, it is true like Glenn said 'It is a difference like Night and Day!!!' I put hardly any effort into it and got out an espresso which was a million times better than I got out of my MOD'd Gaggia EVER! I know the grinder makes a difference but also the machine I am sure as I experienced this at BBs today between the ECM and the Verona but same coffee and same grinder, the coffee on the DB/Rotary-pump was definitely my favourite.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

with Ti burrs - 10-15kg. Try and source some stale beans. Maybe BB could help.


----------



## Chockymonster

Claudette is very good for listening and advising. I also got a duetto from her.


----------



## 7493

Congratulations! I hope you have a long and happy relationship with both machines! Enjoy the coffee and please keep posting. It will be very helpful to others to follow your progress, what beans you like etc.

Meanwhile, enjoy!


----------



## Nobodysdriving

The Systemic Kid said:


> with Ti burrs - 10-15kg. Try and source some stale beans. Maybe BB could help.


whaaaaaat?

can't I drink any coffee until I've done that????

also, do you know if that is why at the moment the ground coffee is coming out in BIG CHUNKS (ie it is very badly clumping, looks like cats litter!!! LOL) is it because it is not 'seasoned' yet?

I don't have 10 kg of coffee, she gave me 1kg I have 1.5kg that's all maybe 2 kg so 3 in total


----------



## funinacup

Just chuck your beans in and get tasting! Congrats on the new machine!


----------



## Glenn

You can make yourself a coffee using the grinds straight away.

They might not be as consistent as a seasoned grinder but you'll actually learn more along the way by testing

Congratulations on your purchase


----------



## CamV6

Congrats to you. Your excitement is really nice to see, kinda feels,like we are able to enjoy it with you!

Don't worry about seasoning, just let it happen over time. Tuck in and enjoy! (And report back, of course)


----------



## ChilledMatt

Really lovely machines. Enjoy. ☺


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nobodysdriving said:


> whaaaaaat?
> 
> can't I drink any coffee until I've done that????
> 
> also, do you know if that is why at the moment the ground coffee is coming out in BIG CHUNKS (ie it is very badly clumping, looks like cats litter!!! LOL) is it because it is not 'seasoned' yet?
> 
> I don't have 10 kg of coffee, she gave me 1kg I have 1.5kg that's all maybe 2 kg so 3 in total


Apologies - should have added that your burrs won't be at their best until you've chucked 10-15kg through them but they will produce good shots from the outset. As they settle down shots will get even better. A win, win.


----------



## Nobodysdriving

The Systemic Kid said:


> Apologies - should have added that your burrs won't be at their best until you've chucked 10-15kg through them but they will produce good shots from the outset. As they settle down shots will get even better. A win, win.


'phew'









thank you everyone!!!


----------



## aaroncornish

Congrats!! what an awesome day for you


----------



## 7493

Please don't be too concerned about seasoning the grinder. The main issues are: settings will change more rapidly during the break-in period and you may well get more clumping. (This is in my fairly newbie experience with a 65e.) It will settle down once you have run lots of beans through it. If you're impatient, buy the cheapest beans you can find or approach a roaster for past sell by date beans and run those through it.

Once again, congratulations on a fabulous day!


----------



## Jon

Good work!


----------



## Nobodysdriving

Rob666 said:


> Please don't be too concerned about seasoning the grinder. The main issues are: settings will change more rapidly during the break-in period and you may well get more clumping. (This is in my fairly newbie experience with a 65e.) It will settle down once you have run lots of beans through it. If you're impatient, buy the cheapest beans you can find or approach a roaster for past sell by date beans and run those through it.
> 
> Once again, congratulations on a fabulous day!


thank you it's slowly getting there (run about 3kg only though







) yes it is 'variable' right now as you said....you think you are 'getting there' with the setting but then get a load of different result with the next round!

and yes the clumping was real bad but that is beginning to slowly go already....so hopefully by the 10kg mark it will be totally gone


----------



## Nobodysdriving

jonc said:


> Good work!


thank you


----------



## coffeechops

Fantastic  Lovely to hear that happiness come through in your post!

Very pleased for you! It's a great feeling isn't it?

Colin


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations on the new set up.


----------



## coffeechap

lovely set up, if you need some more star beans i have around 5 kg available for cost of postage


----------



## Taff

lovely setup, was at BB recently too getting my dad sorted with a setup - glad you had a good experience!


----------



## El carajillo

Glad you enjoyed your day and got exactly what you wanted. That is a really nice looking set up. I think you are going to struggle finding sleep tonight =excess coffee + excitement


----------



## Nobodysdriving

El carajillo said:


> Glad you enjoyed your day and got exactly what you wanted. That is a really nice looking set up. I think you are going to struggle finding sleep tonight =excess coffee + excitement


yes LOL and I still have to read the manuals









can't wait for this grinder to be 'seasoned' and be a bit more stable with grind


----------



## Rhys

Lovely looking set-up that, envy of many I guess (not me, no.. I'm quite happy with my classic.. really I am.. mumble mumble..)

It'll keep you going for a while, and can only get better as you get used to it and it seasons in.


----------



## mrsimba

Fantastic looking 'coffee corner' there in your kitchen!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I had no idea the machine is so heavy,,,, 32 kg, no wonder you struggled getting it up the flights of stairs.

Lovely looking set up that goes well in your kitchen


----------



## risky

Beautiful setup and wonderful enthusiasm.


----------



## Nobodysdriving

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I had no idea the machine is so heavy,,,, 32 kg, no wonder you struggled getting it up the flights of stairs.
> 
> Lovely looking set up that goes well in your kitchen


yes, it was really difficult







I am only a skimpy fragile person with no muscle mass (none that works anyway LOL)


----------



## 7493

No friend to help?









You did it and that's an achievement! Now time to enjoy...


----------



## Brewdog

I'm green with envy! Enjoy!


----------



## salty dog

Great set up from a good retailer. You will have a lot of really good coffee. Congrats


----------



## NeilR

How are you getting on with your new set up?


----------



## Nobodysdriving

NeilR said:


> How are you getting on with your new set up?


Hey Neil,

thanks for asking









I'm loving it. I am still experimenting with different beans, right now have 'Grand Fromage' going from the small batch coffee company (Hove) and I really like it.

My grinder has finally settled at around 3.5 on the grinder setting and I think I am getting pretty good coffees, the difference is that yes with this machine the coffees are pretty consistent compare to the Gaggia Classic, I now know I will get a decent espresso every time









I am waiting for someone to come round to plumb my machine in too and am putting an in-line Brita C150 filter.

Yes, definitely happy with my purchase, thank you


----------



## OliG

Wow that looks like a great set up.. You need a bigger kitchen now


----------



## NeilR

Nobodysdriving said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it. I am still experimenting with different beans, right now have 'Grand Fromage' going from the small batch coffee company (Hove) and I really like it.
> 
> My grinder has finally settled at around 3.5 on the grinder setting and I think I am getting pretty good coffees, the difference is that yes with this machine the coffees are pretty consistent compare to the Gaggia Classic, I now know I will get a decent espresso every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for someone to come round to plumb my machine in too and am putting an in-line Brita C150 filter.
> 
> Yes, definitely happy with my purchase, thank you


Great to hear that all is going well. I'm also interested in your recommendation of Grand Fromage as I'll be visiting Hove in a couple of weeks to see my sister. I'll pop along to the Small Batch Coffee Company.


----------



## c10cko

When I grow up in this world of coffee I want to be like you









Fantastic set up mate


----------



## Nobodysdriving

NeilR said:


> Great to hear that all is going well. I'm also interested in your recommendation of Grand Fromage as I'll be visiting Hove in a couple of weeks to see my sister. I'll pop along to the Small Batch Coffee Company.


have a great time, I'll go to the small batch coffee company in september


----------

